# Driving license



## pg1710 (Jul 19, 2010)

If i'm only on holiday in spain, while i'm driving do i need to have both parts of my uk license with me (photocard & paper counterpart) or just the photocard part, i have been looking on a few sites and can't find the rules for it, and would sooner not have masses of id incase of loss or theft.

Thanks


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

pg1710 said:


> If i'm only on holiday in spain, while i'm driving do i need to have both parts of my uk license with me (photocard & paper counterpart) or just the photocard part, i have been looking on a few sites and can't find the rules for it, and would sooner not have masses of id incase of loss or theft.
> 
> Thanks


Legally, both parts but you're hardly likely to be asked ! Same as the UK really where you need both parts.If you've only got the plastic part then you'd have to present the paper part at a police station in the UK. If you are hiring a car I don't know if you would have to have both parts ?


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Legally, both parts but you're hardly likely to be asked ! Same as the UK really where you need both parts.If you've only got the plastic part then you'd have to present the paper part at a police station in the UK. If you are hiring a car I don't know if you would have to have both parts ?


PG, it is a legal requirement to have both parts of your driving license with you as is the case in the u.k. If you happen to get stopped at a road check by the guardia they will expect to see both parts of your license as they nkow you need both parts in the u.k, also you will need both parts and your passport to hire a car in spain, happy holidaylane:lane:


----------



## pg1710 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for that, i'll take both parts with me to be safe although i wont be hiring a car as i'm driving from uk


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Also worthwhile travelling with photocopies of your documents. Keep them apart from the originals.

Also remember that in Spain you need to carry a reflective jacket for EACH person travelling in the car! It is a legal requirement


----------



## footloose5678 (May 25, 2012)

*Jackets*



siobhanwf said:


> Also worthwhile travelling with photocopies of your documents. Keep them apart from the originals.
> 
> Also remember that in Spain you need to carry a reflective jacket for EACH person travelling in the car! It is a legal requirement


Hi,,,, I will be renting when I get to Spain as most of the guys say not a good Idea to ship my car from the USA,,,,IT will cost a lot to rent long term as I plan to drive around Insearch for the place I want to settle,,,will I need the jacket for the rental ,?or do they supply? SAD,,I just want to buy a car when I get there Instead of renting for a long time, Is there any way that can be done? Thanks Jacqui.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

How long term? You might want to look at the French lease programs. In theory they're only for non EU residents but if you sign up from abroad it might work. Usually cheaper then a rental.

Renualt, Puegot and Nissan I think.

Cheaper if you pick up in France but you can usually get the car outside of Spain to.


----------



## jp1 (Jun 11, 2011)

In 13 years of driving in Spain I have never produced the paper part of my licence.

During that time I have: -

Driven probably 60k miles
Hired about 70 cars
Stopped by the Guardia Civil 5 times
And fined once for speeding.

You will never be asked to show the paper part. It's used in the UK only to record endorsements which have no meaning in Spain.


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

footloose5678 said:


> Hi,,,, I will be renting when I get to Spain as most of the guys say not a good Idea to ship my car from the USA,,,,IT will cost a lot to rent long term as I plan to drive around Insearch for the place I want to settle,,,will I need the jacket for the rental ,?or do they supply? SAD,,I just want to buy a car when I get there Instead of renting for a long time, Is there any way that can be done? Thanks Jacqui.


record rent a car, through Spain car hire with All Inclusive Prices, Spain car hire with 100% Peace of Mind, Car hire in Spain with No Hidden Costs! rent hyundai i30s for 50€ a week.


you realise of course that in europe you can buy a car from one "state" and drive it forever? its not like the US, you dont have to keep changing "tags". ??


----------



## footloose5678 (May 25, 2012)

spanish_lad said:


> record rent a car, through Spain car hire with All Inclusive Prices, Spain car hire with 100% Peace of Mind, Car hire in Spain with No Hidden Costs! rent hyundai i30s for 50€ a week.
> 
> 
> you realise of course that in europe you can buy a car from one "state" and drive it forever? its not like the US, you dont have to keep changing "tags". ??


Hi, Thank you I just went on the site and booked for my first month great price 285pounds for the month....That will give me time to find a long term rental and register, and start lessons for a Spanish license,,YEA thanks again Jacqui.


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

footloose5678 said:


> Hi, Thank you I just went on the site and booked for my first month great price 285pounds for the month....That will give me time to find a long term rental and register, and start lessons for a Spanish license,,YEA thanks again Jacqui.


You are welcome. I have no affiliation with the above company, just that i had heard they were well priced in todays market. 71,25 / a week isnt a bad price, what size car is that, out of interest? does it get cheaper the second month / third month etc ?


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

as to the OP, when i had my uk licence i never carried the paper counterpart, only the plastic card. I was never asked for the paper part, not "on the road" anyways.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> Legally, both parts but you're hardly likely to be asked ! Same as the UK really where you need both parts.If you've only got the plastic part then you'd have to present the paper part at a police station in the UK. If you are hiring a car I don't know if you would have to have both parts ?


hi you only need the photo card for hireing car


----------



## footloose5678 (May 25, 2012)

*Rental car*



spanish_lad said:


> You are welcome. I have no affiliation with the above company, just that i had heard they were well priced in todays market. 71,25 / a week isnt a bad price, what size car is that, out of interest? does it get cheaper the second month / third month etc ?


Hi,,I did"nt ask about more than the month but It Is a 5 door automatic ford or similar and Automatic In Europe always costs a bit more,,so very happy,,, I just find it hard to get around buying a car you have to be registered and have a long term lease,,,the lease is the problem as I really want to be sure where to settle,, so I was going to do one month In three different areas,,,but maybe I will know more when I get there,,also the taking a driving test after 40yrs not looking forward to,LOL. Thanks again.


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

gus-lopez said:


> Legally, both parts but you're hardly likely to be asked ! Same as the UK really where you need both parts.If you've only got the plastic part then you'd have to present the paper part at a police station in the UK. If you are hiring a car I don't know if you would have to have both parts ?


Well, debatable! For car hiring, they don´t ask to see the counterpart (paper part) at least in my case they have NEVER! However, the police here will expect to see the counterpart because they know it´s a legal requirement in the UK to have both parts.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

When I have hired a car at Glasgow airport I have had to have my paper UK licence


you will need a full driving licence that covers the vehicle rented by you. It will need to be held for at least one year. Remember to have your original driving licence with you in both parts if it's a new style UK licence.If your licence is in non-roman alphabet (e.g. Japanese), you will need in addition an International driving licence.If you rent abroad: You will need the original licence and an international licence in Australia but not in the USA, Canada, South Africa and most European countries.


----------



## elferretero85 (Oct 2, 2012)

When I hired a car a few years ago in Malaga I only needed the photocard license, since moving to Spain I now have a Spanish License and with that you only receive a Photocard and no papers.

If you have access to your paper counterpart it may be better to be safe though, laws and rules constantly change.


----------

